# نموذج مبسط لوحدة التبريد بالماء - Chiller System



## mboschi (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أقدم للأخوة الأعضاء نموذج مبسط لوحدة التبريد بالماء ،مع وحدة إرسال هواء معالج إلى الحيز المكيف.​

بعض المصطلحات:​

Outdoor Unit: Chiller, Pumps, Tanks, and Air Handling Unit

Indoor Unit: Conditioned room, FCU (Fan Coil Unit), Supply and Return System​

من أجل حساب التدفق لوحدة التبريد بالماء:​
GPM= TR*24 / Range
Gpm: Water rate, Gallon per minute
TR: Cooling Capacity, ton refrigeration
Range (°F): Water Temperature difference between Chiller’s inlet and outlet , and it's a round 10°F​


----------



## eng_moudgamal (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
و أدخلكم فسيح جنانه*


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جامد يا مهندس


----------



## ABD F (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لك
اخوي 
على الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## مشاري الفهد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على النموذج

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## M_loard (28 يناير 2009)

Thank you for your inf.


----------



## علاء عباس (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شريف عزت (1 فبراير 2009)

*طب ايه فايده fcu*

طالما وحده المناوله تعطى درجه الحراه اللازمه لدخول الحيز المراد تكييفه وهى 13 celicus بالتالى fcu ملهاش لازمه. وبعدين انا فى وجهه نظرى طالما استعملت fcu تبقى وحده المناوله وظيفتها انها تعطى fresh air فقط وبالتالى كل exhust مش محتاجينه يعنى مش هنرجعه تانى لوحده المناوله. ارجو تصحيح وجهه نظرى لو فيها خطأ وشكرا على الافاده


----------



## احمد عمران عيسى (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي ببعض الصور الخاصة لمنظومات التبريد بالماء (رسم توضيحي) 
مع الشكر والتقدير ............................


----------



## wael gamil sayed (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## abo_na3em (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 100%


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

الرسم مبسط جدا لكن جميل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود33 (4 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
و أدخلكم فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## محمد مصيلح (4 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خادم محمد (1 أبريل 2010)

excellent


----------



## مسعود2 (10 أبريل 2010)

*الى الاخ : م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد، ابن العميد*

السلام عليكم اخي من فضلك هل يمكن الخصول على اشكال هندسية - تصميم هندسي-لبعض النمازج الموفرة لديكم لوحدة تبريد الماء :56: كل من يستطيع المساعدة يتفضل مشكور


----------



## مسعود2 (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو بعض النمازج الهندسية لوحدة تبريد الماء.


----------



## مسعود2 (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا افيدونا ياشباب


----------



## ملك العراق (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## egole (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pora (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## abajamal (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abajamal (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mayoo (20 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك ونرجو المزيد:77:


----------



## ammar-sl (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا

بس ياريت شويت شرح مبسط

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## maldawa (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Atatri (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير بس انا حابب أوضح العلاقة: GPM= TR*24 / Range
هذه العلاقة ل (EVAPORATOR WATER FLOW RATE )

GPM= TR*30 / Range و هذه العلاقة ل ( CONDENSER WATER FLOW RATE )

و شكرا و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ميثم ابو نورس (17 فبراير 2011)

:28:اذا ممكن تفصيل موجز على التبريد بالماء


----------



## aimnmalaha (17 فبراير 2011)

*الله ينور عليك يا مهندس*

انا درست الموضوع كويس و لقيت كلامك صح


----------



## goor20 (24 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------

